# Error nvidia-settings

## rafiki21

Hola buenas tardes a todos en el foro, que ver si alguien podria ayduarme a resolver mi problema, instale gentoo por me dio de genkernel y tengo gnome, instale el driver de nvidia y el xorg-x11 y gnome sin problemas pero cuando quiero instalar el nvidia-settings me aparese el siguiente error y no se como solucionarlo, quiero modificar las prestaciones de mi targeta de video, es una  Geforce 9500GT de un 1gb de memoria, les dejo lo que me abienta cuando le doy "emerge nvidia-settings"

* ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2599:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60:

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2599:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

Espero su ayuda y gracias por todo

----------

## pelelademadera

enmascara especificamente ese paquete agregandolo a /etc/portage/package.mask una linea como esta:

```
=media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60
```

podes usar tanto = > < >= <=

sino desenmascara alguna version superior agregandolo a package.keywords

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

A mi me pasó lo mismo.

En este mensaje me dieron varias respuestas:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-824118-highlight-.html

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

error completo pls., en lo que pegas no hay mucha información con la que poder ayudarte.

saluetes

----------

## rafiki21

 *gringo wrote:*   

> error completo pls., en lo que pegas no hay mucha información con la que poder ayudarte.
> 
> saluetes

 

Holaaa person por la tardansa pero no havia tenido tiempo, el error completo que me sale es el siguiente

emerge nvidia-settings

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-video/nvidia-settings" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/linux/x86/package.mask:

# These packages do more harm than good on hardened.

# Users with nVidia GPUs must use the OSS "nouveau" or "nv" Xorg drivers.

- media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.15 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-195.30 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.53 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.42 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.40 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.36 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.32 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.25 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-190.18 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-185.18.36 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-185.18.31 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-185.18.29 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-185.18.14 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.51 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.44 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.37 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.29 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.27 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-180.22 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-177.80 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-173.14.17 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-173.14.12 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-173.14.09 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070621 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Edito el package.mask y en la linea de media-video/nvidia-settings pongo lo que me dice al principio

  media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24 

[b]Ejevuto de nuevo 

[/b]

emerge nvidia-settings

Me sale lo siguiente  

emerge -a nvidia-settings--- Invalid atom in /usr/portage/profiles/hardened/linux/x86/package.mask: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.51

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/linux/x86/package.mask:

# These packages do more harm than good on hardened.

# Users with nVidia GPUs must use the OSS "nouveau" or "nv" Xorg drivers.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

--- Invalid atom in /usr/portage/profiles/hardened/linux/x86/package.mask: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.51

 * nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nvidia-settings-180.60.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0 ...

 * Building libXNVCtrl...

rm -f libXNVCtrl.a *.o

make -j2 'CDEBUGFLAGS=-march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC' CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc libXNVCtrl.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC   -c -o NVCtrl.o NVCtrl.c

ar rv libXNVCtrl.a NVCtrl.o

ar: creating libXNVCtrl.a

a - NVCtrl.o

ranlib libXNVCtrl.a

rm NVCtrl.o

 * Building nVidia-Settings...

make -j2 CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/command-line.c -o .objs/command-line.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/config-file.c -o .objs/config-file.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/msg.c -o .objs/msg.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/nvidia-settings.c -o .objs/nvidia-settings.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/parse.c -o .objs/parse.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/query-assign.c -o .objs/query-assign.o

src/query-assign.c: En la función ‘print_valid_values’:

src/query-assign.c:733: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/nvgetopt.c -o .objs/nvgetopt.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/glxinfo.c -o .objs/glxinfo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/lscf.c -o .objs/lscf.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkxvideo.c -o .objs/ctkxvideo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkcursorshadow.c -o .objs/ctkcursorshadow.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkui.c -o .objs/ctkui.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c -o .objs/ctkframelock.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgauge.c -o .objs/ctkgauge.o

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c: En la función ‘list_entry_update_gpu_controls’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c:1180: aviso: el puntero que apunta en el paso del argumento 4 de ‘NvCtrlGetDisplayAttribute’ difiere en signo

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c: En el nivel principal:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkframelock.c:2484: aviso: se definió ‘find_entry_by_name’ pero no se usa

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkcurve.c -o .objs/ctkcurve.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkcolorcorrection.c -o .objs/ctkcolorcorrection.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkscale.c -o .objs/ctkscale.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkmultisample.c -o .objs/ctkmultisample.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkconfig.c -o .objs/ctkconfig.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkevent.c -o .objs/ctkevent.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkwindow.c -o .objs/ctkwindow.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkopengl.c -o .objs/ctkopengl.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkglx.c -o .objs/ctkglx.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkhelp.c -o .objs/ctkhelp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkimagesliders.c -o .objs/ctkimagesliders.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaydevice-crt.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaydevice-crt.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaydevice-tv.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaydevice-tv.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaydevice-dfp.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaydevice-dfp.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkthermal.c -o .objs/ctkthermal.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkpowermizer.c -o .objs/ctkpowermizer.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo.c -o .objs/ctkgvo.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo-csc.c -o .objs/ctkgvo-csc.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdropdownmenu.c -o .objs/ctkdropdownmenu.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkrandr.c -o .objs/ctkrandr.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkclocks.c -o .objs/ctkclocks.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c -o .objs/ctkutils.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkedid.c -o .objs/ctkedid.o

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c: En la función ‘ctk_display_error_msg’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c:109: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c: En la función ‘ctk_display_warning_msg’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkutils.c:137: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkserver.c -o .objs/ctkserver.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplaylayout.c -o .objs/ctkdisplaylayout.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c -o .objs/ctkdisplayconfig.o

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c: En la función ‘generate_xconf_metamode_str’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:657: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c: En la función ‘do_enable_display_for_twinview’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:4310: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c: En la función ‘switch_to_current_metamode’:

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:5937: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig.c:5949: aviso: el formato no es una cadena literal y no tiene argumentos de formato

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkscreen.c -o .objs/ctkscreen.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkslimm.c -o .objs/ctkslimm.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgpu.c -o .objs/ctkgpu.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkbanner.c -o .objs/ctkbanner.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkvcs.c -o .objs/ctkvcs.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkdisplayconfig-utils.c -o .objs/ctkdisplayconfig-utils.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo-banner.c -o .objs/ctkgvo-banner.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkgvo-sync.c -o .objs/ctkgvo-sync.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/gtk+-2.x/ctkpowersavings.c -o .objs/ctkpowersavings.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributes.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributes.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesNvControl.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributesNvControl.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -nopie -Wall -O -DNDEBUG -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I doc -I src -I src/image_data -I src/xpm_data -I src/gtk+-2.x -I src/libXNVCtrl -I src/libXNVCtrlAttributes -I src/XF86Config-parser -I samples src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c -o .objs/NvCtrlAttributesXv.o

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:195:2: aviso: #warning Old xf86vmode.h; dynamic gamma ramp support will not be compiled.

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c: En la función ‘NvCtrlInitVidModeAttributes’:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:214: error: ‘prev_error_handler’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:214: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:214: error: para cada funcion en la que aparece.)

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:199: aviso: se define la etiqueta ‘blocked’ pero no se usa

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:84: aviso: variable ‘i’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:84: aviso: variable ‘event’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:84: aviso: variable ‘ret’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c: En la función ‘NvCtrlSetColorAttributes’:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:273: aviso: variable ‘ret’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:272: aviso: variable ‘ch’ sin usar

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.c:272: aviso: variable ‘i’ sin usar

make: *** [.objs/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.o] Error 1

make: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c: En la función ‘NvCtrlInitXvAttributes’:

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:214: aviso: el puntero que apunta en el paso del argumento 2 de ‘__libXv->XvQueryExtension’ difiere en signo

src/libXNVCtrlAttributes/NvCtrlAttributesXv.c:214: aviso: el puntero que apunta en el paso del argumento 3 de ‘__libXv->XvQueryExtension’ difiere en signo

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2590:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60:

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2590:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60

 

asi tiene que ser la linea, que es el ebuild que te jode...

sino podes probar desenmascarando alguna version superior, agregando a /etc/portage/package.keywords:

 *Quote:*   

> =media-video/nvidia-settings-version ~x86

 

o puede ser ~amd64, depende tu arquitectura

----------

## rafiki21

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 
> 
> asi tiene que ser la linea, que es el ebuild que te jode...
> 
> sino podes probar desenmascarando alguna version superior, agregando a /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> ...

 

Hola y gracias por sus respuestas, hice lo que me sugeriste y no pasa nada sigue igual, enmascare en el /etc/portage/package.keywords el =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 y verciones superiores y nadaa me sige mandando el mismo error y cuando meto una vercion superior a la de 180.60 me sige queriendo compilar la 180.60

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que Pelelademadera te dice que pongas esto en /etc/portage/package.keywords:

 *Pelelademadera wrote:*   

> media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64

 

----------

## rafiki21

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Creo que Pelelademadera te dice que pongas esto en /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> 
>  *Pelelademadera wrote:*   media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64 

 

Holaaaa no pasa nada me sigue aventando el mismoo error  :Embarassed: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Por los mensajes que da el compilador en tu primer post deduzco que estas compilando con arquitectura x86 asi que cambia:

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64

 

por

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86

 

----------

